# Multiple HR34s in one house?



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

We are building a new home. In the home our plan is to have 3 HR34s (of which I one now) and 2 HR2xs (of which I have none now). 

Are there any issues I need to consider in the design of the hookups? 

And does my configuration blow some DirecTV limit or restriction or whatever? 

Thanks!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently, DirecTV allows no more than one HR34 on an account.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Also going over 16 tuners can increase some costs to you.

Perhaps a more detailed account of what you are wanting to do would help. Saying that you want 19 tuners to record in 5 rooms doesn't give much to go on and just closes down options.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The 19 tuners is not a problem from a technical perspective, it can be easily supported (at additional cost).

The limit of one HR34 per account certainly is a constraint at this point. That limit might be raised in the future, but there are not even rumors at this point in time as to when that might happen (if it happens).

You should plan now for one HR34 and multiple HR2x units to satisfy all of your TV locations. That should put you at 13 tuners, which is supported by an SWM16 multiswitch. That will also allow you whole-home between all the units (if you want it).


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

"Shades228" said:


> Also going over 16 tuners can increase some costs to you.
> 
> Perhaps a more detailed account of what you are wanting to do would help. Saying that you want 19 tuners to record in 5 rooms doesn't give much to go on and just closes down options.


I like HR34s having 100 series links and I like not having to record something on another dvr just because I've already got 2 things recording in one time spot.

On the other hand I've been having video and audio glitches on my hr34 which may or may not be a problem that all hr34s suffer from.

All dvrs as shipped from directv don't have enough space for us but I will fix that on all dvrs I get by adding a 2tb external or internal drives as I have on every dvr I've ever owned from direcTV.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve Rhodes said:


> I like HR34s having 100 series links and I like not having to record something on another dvr just because I've already got 2 things recording in one time spot.
> 
> On the other hand I've been having video and audio glitches on my hr34 which may or may not be a problem that all hr34s suffer from.
> 
> All dvrs as shipped from directv don't have enough space for us but I will fix that on all dvrs I get by adding a 2tb external or internal drives as I have on every dvr I've ever owned from direcTV.


Then it sounds like you're going to have to get more HD DVR's.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The 19 tuners is not a problem from a technical perspective, it can be easily supported (at additional cost).
> 
> The limit of one HR34 per account certainly is a constraint at this point. That limit might be raised in the future, but there are not even rumors at this point in time as to when that might happen (if it happens).
> 
> You should plan now for one HR34 and multiple HR2x units to satisfy all of your TV locations. That should put you at 13 tuners, which is supported by an SWM16 multiswitch. That will also allow you whole-home between all the units (if you want it).


What is the HR34 limit actually?

If I buy 2 or 3 HR34s from Weakness, will DirecTV let me hook them up or is the limit that if I already have one HR34, DirecTV will not sell me another one?


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

"Steve Rhodes" said:


> What is the HR34 limit actually?
> 
> If I buy 2 or 3 HR34s from Weakness, will DirecTV let me hook them up or is the limit that if I already have one HR34, DirecTV will not sell me another one?


It's 1 per account period. Even if one was able to activate additional HR34s, there have been reports of DirecTV systematically deactivating afterwords a 2nd one with no refund.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve Rhodes said:


> What is the HR34 limit actually?
> 
> If I buy 2 or 3 HR34s from Weakness, will DirecTV let me hook them up or is the limit that if I already have one HR34, DirecTV will not sell me another one?


See post #2 in this thread. Carl Spock already gave you the answer.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve Rhodes said:


> What is the HR34 limit actually?
> 
> If I buy 2 or 3 HR34s from Weakness, will DirecTV let me hook them up or is the limit that if I already have one HR34, DirecTV will not sell me another one?


As others have noted, it is ONE per account PERIOD (at this time).

Also remember, no matter where you get an HR34, it will be leased. Prior to activation, I think you can return it to the vendor for refund, but after activation if you deactivate it it must be returned to DirecTV and you do not get any part of the initial cost returned. This is from the Weakness web site page on the HR34:


> "Please note that DirecTV generally considers all new equipment activated after March, 2006 to be leased equipment. DirecTV will often only allow one HR34 to be active per account."


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

dielray said:


> It's 1 per account period. Even if one was able to activate additional HR34s, there have been reports of DirecTV systematically deactivating afterwords a 2nd one with no refund.


Here is a thread from another forum of a member getting an additional 'Owned' HR34 activated on there account only to have it stop working hours later: http://www.highdefforum.com/directv-forum/137510-how-install-two-hr-34s.html In this case it appears they did receive some sort of credit for the mistake...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Which is why unless his "My Setup" info. is just out of date, or he's headed for bad news in the future when DIRECTV eventually deactivates the second box, I still don't understand how Sixto pulled it off with two activated "owned" HR34s on his account. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3046100#post3046100


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"HoTat2" said:


> Which is why unless his "My Setup" info. is just out of date, or he's headed for bad news in the future when DIRECTV eventually deactivates the second box, I still don't understand how Sixto pulled it off with two activated "owned" HR34s on his account.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3046100#post3046100


If D* allows a second HR34 to be activated (remember, they completely control the activation process), at that point, it is on them and they are just asking for legal headaches if they deactivate the receiver and force the customer to send it back.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

I have two hr34's. Bought them when they first came out.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Steve Rhodes said:


> We are building a new home. In the home our plan is to have 3 HR34s (of which I one now) and 2 HR2xs (of which I have none now).
> 
> Are there any issues I need to consider in the design of the hookups?
> 
> ...


Do you really need that much recording space?
And how many TVs will be involved?
If you think you may need to record more than 5 channels at a time, then add another HR2X DVR.
Have you thought about using C31 RVU clients on other TVs?


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"jdspencer" said:


> Do you really need that much recording space?
> And how many TVs will be involved?
> If you think you may need to record more than 5 channels at a time, then add another HR2X DVR.
> Have you thought about using C31 RVU clients on other TVs?


I do some crazy installs, including houses with up to 12 TVs. Typically we put in 3/4 2 tuner DVRs in a house, all on a matrix switch, and that's more than enough. One for each person.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

"jdspencer" said:


> Do you really need that much recording space?
> And how many TVs will be involved?
> If you think you may need to record more than 5 channels at a time, then add another HR2X DVR.
> Have you thought about using C31 RVU clients on other TVs?


We are in an apartment now. In our old house we had 3 hr20s with 2tb on each one and generally had them 80%+ full

We like to record entire seasons of a show and then watch them all at once over a few nights. 24 was was especially great watching it that way.

If I had my way, I would have a 100tb system with a back up and just record everything that looked interesting.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Steve Rhodes said:


> If I had my way, I would have a 100tb system with a back up and just record everything that looked interesting.


:eek2: 
You win.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Steve Rhodes said:


> ...If I had my way, I would have a 100tb system with a back up and just record everything that looked interesting.


You have a lower threshold for "interesting" than we do. :eek2:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

raott said:


> If D* allows a second HR34 to be activated (remember, they completely control the activation process), at that point, it is on them and they are just asking for legal headaches if they deactivate the receiver and force the customer to send it back.


I think what may have happened is that if you did something like outright purchase two HR34s very early in their release when the activation rules were not well established, it opened a loop-hole to activate multiple units which has since long been closed down.

But I would think that still means a second HR34 is subject to a turn off at any time. So Sixto and others may be on borrowed time, unless DIRECTV is going to permit a type of grandfather status to those very early multiple HR34 activations.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve Rhodes said:


> ...
> We like to record entire seasons of a show and then watch them all at once over a few nights. 24 was was especially great watching it that way.
> 
> ...


I do that with some shows. Do you have Netflix, Hulu+, Amazon Prime, etc? They're great for that.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> I think what may have happened is that if you did something like outright purchase two HR34s very early in their release when the activation rules were not well established, it opened a loop-hole to activate multiple units which has since long been closed down.
> 
> But I would think that still means a second HR34 is subject to a turn off at any time. So Sixto and others may be on borrowed time, unless DIRECTV is going to permit a type of grandfather status to those very early multiple HR34 activations.


I don't disagree, if the rules changed later, IMO it would be even more egregious if they were to shut someones HR34 down, who purchased multiple HR34s before the rule.

Allowing the customer to activate more than one HR34 puts the burden on D*. After activating, the customer can no longer send it back to whoever they purchased from for a refund, it would have to be sent back to D*.

D* controls the activation process. D* controls who they sell HR34s to for distribution. If they allow a customer to "purchase" multiple HR34s, then allow the customer to activate multiple HR34s (so the customer can no longer get a refund), and then subsequently deactivate the HR34 and demand the customer send it back (so they can "sell" it again), they are simply asking for trouble.

Anyone who has multiple HR34s ought to be grandfathered.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"Titan25" said:


> You have a lower threshold for "interesting" than we do. :eek2:


LOL.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> Which is why unless his "My Setup" info. is just out of date, or he's headed for bad news in the future when DIRECTV eventually deactivates the second box, I still don't understand how Sixto pulled it off with two activated "owned" HR34s on his account.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3046100#post3046100


He was ashamed and removed the model name (as second owned ) from his post today .

Anyway, the 'limit' is not worst to spend time for posting. It should be customer's choice. If he want, he will pay and no more silly rules.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"P Smith" said:


> He was ashamed and removed the model name (as second owned ) from his post today .
> 
> Anyway, the 'limit' is not worst to spend time for posting. It should be customer's choice. If he want, he will pay and no more silly rules.


My wife would prefer to fly below the radar, simple as that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's OK. But I'm jealous to have such magic women who could not just easy fly, but below radar too. Oh ! .

My beef in other part of my post...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

raott said:


> I don't disagree, if the rules changed later, IMO it would be even more egregious if they were to shut someones HR34 down, who purchased multiple HR34s before the rule.
> 
> Allowing the customer to activate more than one HR34 puts the burden on D*. After activating, the customer can no longer send it back to whoever they purchased from for a refund, it would have to be sent back to D*.
> 
> ...


The rules were never changed it was always like that. The system now enforces the rule systemically so that means someone can't ignore it out of ignorance or any other reason. All dealers are required to put the limit of 1 on their sales page for requirements.

With that said the instances of this are so minimal it's not a factor but yet people who aren't impacted, and never will be, seem to want to keep making huge issues out of it.

The limit is 1 and it's that simple. If you need/want more recording then order HD DVR's. In fact the OP would be better off with more HD DVR's as he states that he wants more storages so the more HD DVR's he has the more storage he will have with external drives.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> My wife would prefer to fly below the radar, simple as that.





P Smith said:


> That's OK. But I'm jealous to have such magic women who could not just easy fly, but below radar too. Oh ! . ...


That's fine;

But tell your wife to beware, DIRECTV might just have a "look-down, shoot-down" radar capability.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

None of this will be a factor once the 8 tuner HR44 comes out next year.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> None of this will be a factor once the 8 tuner HR44 comes out next year.


I hear the HR44 will only have 3 tuners and may be shown at CES. Hmmm?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> The rules were never changed it was always like that. The system now enforces the rule systemically so that means someone can't ignore it out of ignorance or any other reason. All dealers are required to put the limit of 1 on their sales page for requirements.


Point blank question, have there been customers, which D* allowed to activate more than one HR34, who have subsequently had their second HR34s turned off and been told to send them back?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> The rules were never changed it was always like that. The system now enforces the rule systemically so that means someone can't ignore it out of ignorance or any other reason. All dealers are required to put the limit of 1 on their sales page for requirements.
> 
> With that said the instances of this are so minimal it's not a factor but yet people who aren't impacted, and never will be, seem to want to keep making huge issues out of it.
> 
> The limit is 1 and it's that simple. If you need/want more recording then order HD DVR's. In fact the OP would be better off with more HD DVR's as he states that he wants more storages so the more HD DVR's he has the more storage he will have with external drives.


I hope one day same kind of rule in your life will teach you support something more reasonable: like you must have one car, or one pair of pants ...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The two aren't even remotely comparable, P Smith. You are talking about things that directly affect people's lives like one car or one pair of pants. The last time I checked, nobody needed even one HR34 to live sucessfully in society.

It's DirecTV's rule. As subscribers, we have to play by their rules. If they said every DVR must be bright pink, if we wanted DirecTV, we'd all have pink DVRs.

At some point, probably when the supply of HR34s becomes greater, they'll change the rule. Until then, be grateful you don't have a pink Hopper.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> *The rules were never changed it was always like that. The system now enforces the rule systemically so that means someone can't ignore it out of ignorance or any other reason. All dealers are required to put the limit of 1 on their sales page for requirements. ... *
> 
> ... *The limit is 1 and it's that simple.* ...


Shades, by this can you clarify?

That there will be NO exceptions, ALL those who managed to get multiple activated HR34s, no matter when or how, over one will eventually be found and systematically have the additional one(s) turned off?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Just as soon as Skynet (Genie) becomes fully operational:grin:

Don "someday it won't be a sin to have more than one" Bolton



HoTat2 said:


> Shades, by this can you clarify?
> 
> That there will be NO exceptions, ALL those who managed to get multiple activated HR34s, no matter when or how, over one will eventually be found and systematically have the additional one(s) turned off?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> *The two aren't even remotely comparable*, P Smith. You are talking about things that directly affect people's lives like one car or one pair of pants. The last time I checked, nobody needed even one HR34 to live sucessfully in society.
> 
> It's DirecTV's rule. As subscribers, we have to play by their rules. If they said every DVR must be bright pink, if we wanted DirecTV, we'd all have pink DVRs.
> 
> At some point, probably when the supply of HR34s becomes greater, they'll change the rule. Until then, be grateful you don't have a pink Hopper.


I would say yes, as you don't need second car or other pair of pants if Ford or Armani decide too.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I would say yes, as you don't need second car or other pair of pants if Ford or Armani decide too.


"Any customer can have a car painted any colour that he wants so long as it is black."

- Henry Ford, regarding the Model T


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Do you really need that much recording space?


It is easy to fill the space. There have been more than a few nags about why a 1TB drive was chosen in the first place.

The point of debate is whether or not a residence needs fifteen tuners.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> It is easy to fill the space. There have been more than a few nags about why a 1TB drive was chosen in the first place.
> 
> The point of debate is whether or not a residence needs fifteen tuners.


It's always hilarious when Dish subscribers chime in about DirecTV hardware.

As one of many owners of that device, we all know the fact that the storage on an HR34 can easily be expanded to 2TB today if needed. That exceeds most user's needs. It's also not out of the realm of potential to expand beyond that point some day for the few that need it - time will tell.

So the sky is not falling as some might portray it from the Dishwasher view.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's always hilarious when Dish subscribers chime in about DirecTV hardware.
> 
> As one of many owners of that device, we all know the fact that the storage on an HR34 can easily be expanded to 2TB today if needed. That exceeds most user's needs. It's also not out of the realm of potential to expand beyond that point some day for the few that need it - time will tell.
> 
> So the sky is not falling as some might portray it from the Dishwasher view.


And a particularly ironic criticism considering the Dish Hopper _effectively_ offers the same 1 TB HDD in user space in spite of its 2 TB size.

From the EKB:

"2TB hard disk drive, 250HD/1000SD hours of user space, *Dish and user partition sizes are 1TB each*"

http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's always hilarious when Dish subscribers chime in about DirecTV hardware.


It is even more precious that storage space could be considered an issue that could only be understood and appreciated by a DIRECTV customer.

The error comes in assuming that my comments are meant to foster a comparison when they clearly stand alone. The fact is that many DIRECTV subscribers have asked the question about why only 1TB.

I've drawn no comparisons to what DISH does; that's territory seems to be well covered by the DIRECTV apologists in defense of DIRECTV's business decisions; the details and motivations for which are likely no better known by the typical DIRECTV subscriber as anyone else.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> And a particularly ironic criticism considering the Dish Hopper _effectively_ offers the same 1 TB HDD in user space in spite of its 2 TB size.


The more relevant issue is how large a slice of the 1TB pie DIRECTV is commandeering and whether or not it depends on the capacity of the drive. We recall from the HR2x it was about 100MB (20-30% of the total drive capacity).

If DIRECTV has reserved a quarter or even half of the drive, it may be significant.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> It is even more precious that storage space could be considered an issue that could only be understood and appreciated by a DIRECTV customer.
> 
> The error comes in assuming that my comments are meant to foster a comparison when they clearly stand alone. The fact is that many DIRECTV subscribers have asked the question about why only 1TB.
> 
> I've drawn no comparisons to what DISH does; that's territory seems to be well covered by the DIRECTV apologists in defense of DirecTV's business decisions; the details and motivations for which are likely no better known by the typical DIRECTV subscriber as anyone else.


You're missing the point.

*You* raised storage as a point in your comment: "*There have been more than a few nags about why a 1TB drive was chosen in the first place*."

There IS NO SUBSTANTIVE ISSUE on this topic for most users. There is 2TB of storage available if needed, and 1TB in the base unit. It is also known that the space used for the "Genie Recommends" feature doesn't significantly impact an end user's ability to store tons of content on those large hard drives.

The sky is not falling as your original posted statement infers.

So since the topic at hand is about coexistence of HR34 multiple units, maybe it's time to go back down that path. :shrug:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I hope one day same kind of rule in your life will teach you support something more reasonable: like you must have one car, or one pair of pants ...


I can only have one wife. So far it's perfect for me.

Perhaps you can explain how not having 2 HR34's would limit you so significantly compared to only have one car or pair of pants. Unlike DISH you don't have to only have one type of technology so it's not like you're limited in expansion.



HoTat2 said:


> Shades, by this can you clarify?
> 
> That there will be NO exceptions, ALL those who managed to get multiple activated HR34s, no matter when or how, over one will eventually be found and systematically have the additional one(s) turned off?


Of course I won't say that. There are already exceptions and perhaps they stay or they don't. I can already think of scenarios where there will be future exceptions to the no more than 1 HMC rule however I also have a feeling that unlike other exceptions people just won't know about them anymore.

However the normal games that people play to try and get what they want won't work with this one because it's being enforeced systemically so even if you had someone who chose to ignore the rule the systems won't allow them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> And a particularly ironic criticism considering the Dish Hopper _effectively_ offers the same 1 TB HDD in user space in spite of its 2 TB size.
> 
> From the EKB:
> 
> ...


BobaBird didn't updated the info, but in last versions of h2k's FW the limit for a user raised to 1.2 Gb (officially, but seen that QUOTA table, I would say it's up to 1.5 GB user space ). Other thing, he need to get rid of the incorrect info provided by dish marketing ppl: there are no user/system partitions; just one 1.9 TB with three folders - see my posts about h2k's QUOTA )


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> BobaBird didn't updated the info, but in last versions of h2k's FW the limit for a user raised to 1.2 Gb (officially, but seen that QUOTA table, I would say it's up to 1.5 GB user space ). Other thing, he need to get rid of the incorrect info provided by dish marketing ppl: there are no user/system partitions; just one 1.9 TB with three folders - see my posts about h2k's QUOTA )


For all intent and purposes partition fits the description fine. It doesn't matter if it's done with folders or actual drive partitions the space is divided and cannot be modified by the user. If they did actually use partitions changing space allocations would be significantly more dificult, time consuming, and could potentially lose customer's data. So while being "technically" right it's not really relevant or adding any value to the issue.

Then again this thread isn't about HD space but yet you keep posting about it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps you'll re-read main point of the thread - customers want more HR34s to have more space.
So, the posts are relevant. Keep your focus ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you'll re-read main point of the thread - customers want more HR34s to have more space.
> So, the posts are relevant. Keep your focus ...


Which has already been explained that having more hd dvr's with 2TB HD will provide more space than 2 HR34 with 2 TB HDs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why you insist on absolute of the temporary company's rules. Go with them, work for them, but don't tell me it should be that way.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Why you insist on absolute of the temporary company's rules. Go with them, work for them, but don't tell me it should be that way.


So I can't tell you it should be that way but you should be able to tell me it shouldn't? That makes sense.

I don't expect the power users, or DISH subs apparently, on here to like or agree with it. Anyone can come up with reasons that something should or shouldn't be done but from a business aspect it makes sense.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> However the normal games that people play to try and get what they want won't work with this one because it's being enforeced systemically so even if you had someone who chose to ignore the rule the systems won't allow them.


Again, you try and put the blame back on the customer for "ingoring the rules". Directv's track record of making sure distributors place customers on notice of key, material terms isn't the greatest (see the issues when the lease program first came into fruition).

If you think it is a good business practice to shut a DVR a customer has dropped $399 for the pleasure of leasing because they had no idea about an arbitrary rule and D*'s own employees allowed them to activate that same receiver, then I can't help that.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Anyone can come up with reasons that something should or shouldn't be done but from a business aspect it makes sense.


If supply's are no longer constrained, what business sense does it make to aggravate high monthly revenue customers? Is it because they know we have no where to go? Will this policy change once the HR34 has been out 2+ years and those customers who have one will no longer be under a contract and can go elsewhere?

If it is about revenue, then charge $10/mo for the second HR34, then $15 for the third, etc.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> Which has already been explained that having more hd dvr's with 2TB HD will provide more space than 2 HR34 with 2 TB HDs.


I think what it comes down to is the convenience of having only two receivers with 10 tuners rather than having five receivers with 10 tuners because it allows for things to be spread across only two receivers instead of five.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The guess for some time now has been that the single HR34 restriction has less to do with supply, and rather possibly more to do with RVU and some multiple HR34 RVU coexistence items. Just a guess, and it's not clear if it's more a technical item or a billing system (RVU client registration) item, or both, but we all know as factual that multiple HR34's have an MRV issue, and there's also no way to easily switch RVU servers with the NR firmware, so it hints at something in that area.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I think what it comes down to is the convenience of having only two receivers with 10 tuners rather than having five receivers with 10 tuners because it allows for things to be spread across only two receivers instead of five.


Which would be less of an issue if we had collaborative scheduling and Whole Home ToDo List* access.

* Note that even if we did have Whole Home TODO List, that it would be hidden so we couldn't find it. We may actually have it now but can't find it. :lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You're also have to factor in the cost of installations. 2 HMC automatically require a SWM 16 as opposed to a SWM 8. There could also be future software changes that would cause issues with multople HMC's on an account that causes conflicts with RVU. Then there's the cost of the HMC itself vs the leased price.



raott said:


> Again, you try and put the blame back on the customer for "ingoring the rules". Directv's track record of making sure distributors place customers on notice of key, material terms isn't the greatest (see the issues when the lease program first came into fruition).
> 
> If you think it is a good business practice to shut a DVR a customer has dropped $399 for the pleasure of leasing because they had no idea about an arbitrary rule and D*'s own employees allowed them to activate that same receiver, then I can't help that.


I don't "blame" anyone but anyone who reads this board knows that there are people who play "the game" to get what they want. They lie, threaten, call back until they get someone who doesn't know, or care, about what should actually be done, or they just email Ellen's team non stop. Now some people will say it's DIRECTV's fault if someone can get them to do it. Just like it's a person's fault when they get scammed by someone. If someone now ignores, or isn't told, about the rule of one HMC then it doesn't matter because the system has rules in place that will stop it. This will allow the person to contact their seller and return the unit. Since it's not activated there should not be an issue with a return.

You choose to think people didn't do this intentionally and some may not have. However most knew the rule and chose to ignore it thinking that if they could get it activated then DIRECTV would give them a pass. This is how it's happened in the past but not on this issue. I'm not sure why you always pioneer the argument about this but the bottom line is that DIRECTV has the right to do so. If you don't like it fine but it's not going to change no matter how many threads you keep bringing it up. How many instances have you seen where this has happened? I bet less people were impacted than the amount of posts you have made about it.


----------

